# Pads for machine polisher



## Ozzytheblackcat (Feb 21, 2016)

Quick question fellas just got myself a machine polisher with a number of pads all different colours which colour is for what ???
Thanks in advance


----------



## iain26 (Feb 18, 2018)

depends on the make of the pads but the harder the pad the more it will cut, usually black is a good one for a polish and orange for a bit more cut depending on the compound you are using


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

Have you tried detailingworld.co.uk?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

If you are using Hex Logic Pads , Here is a good guide which should help explain each Colour

https://www.juicydetailing.co.uk/hex-logic-guide


----------

